# Roundup Question



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

My local TSC sells a product called "Pronto Big n Tuff" herbicide. The label says it is 41% glycophopphate just like Roundup and that it works the same way. The big difference is that it sells for about $80/2.5gal whiel Roundup sells for $119/2.5gal. I dont know the specific dillution rate, but because the active ingredient is present in the same amount as Roundup they should be the same. 

Has anyone ever used this product, is it a generic version of roundup??

Nick


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

ThumbBum said:


> My local TSC sells a product called "Pronto Big n Tuff" herbicide. The label says it is 41% glycophopphate just like Roundup and that it works the same way. The big difference is that it sells for about $80/2.5gal whiel Roundup sells for $119/2.5gal. I dont know the specific dillution rate, but because the active ingredient is present in the same amount as Roundup they should be the same.
> 
> Has anyone ever used this product, is it a generic version of roundup??
> 
> Nick


Nick, I have read somewhere in this forum that it is a generic round-up, and should work as well.

Neal


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

TB, I used the Pronto from TSC last year and it is just the same as Roundup. Roundup went off patent and now several companies make it. For general use I mix 1/4 cup per gal. plus 1/4 cup of sprayable ammunium sulfate. I have already bought a 2.5 gal container for this year. If you have any questions they even have an Email address where you can get questions answered. I wanted to know how long I had to wait after spraying before I could till and their answer was 2-3 days. Best of luck. Lew


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

I applied some generic roundup 2 weeks ago it was called Mirage Pro---it worked great---10 days later everything it touched was dead. save the money and go generic.

todd


----------



## wruebs (Nov 18, 2003)

I also used Pronto and believe it to be as good as roundup. However I had some wild clover (sweet clover I think) that it would brown up initially but come back stronger than ever. Sow thisel seemed to do the same. My dad told me to add some 2,4,D with it, I'm gonna try this mix this year. Also it's not a bad idea to add some agilent (crop oil) ecspecially early or late in the year and if the possiblity of rain in the next 24 hrs. is present.


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I'll agree with the others, I used the TSC Pronto version last year and had great results. I plan on going that route again this year.


----------



## okdogdoc (Feb 12, 2004)

wruebs said:
 

> I also used Pronto and believe it to be as good as roundup. However I had some wild clover (sweet clover I think) that it would brown up initially but come back stronger than ever. Sow thisel seemed to do the same. My dad told me to add some 2,4,D with it, I'm gonna try this mix this year. Also it's not a bad idea to add some agilent (crop oil) ecspecially early or late in the year and if the possiblity of rain in the next 24 hrs. is present.


Would that be the same as a surfactant? I added 4 ounces of surfactant in with mine (15 gallon sprayer for my ATV). It doesn't make the roundup stronger but it keeps it on the leaves better and like wruebs said if it rains it continues contact with the plant.

todd


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

"For general use I mix 1/4 cup per gal. plus 1/4 cup of sprayable ammunium sulfate."


Lew,

How many gallons an acre do you use with this mixture to get good results?
There have been times I didn't have good luck and thought maybe I should have mixed more Roundup per gallon. However, I wasn't useing the sprayable ammonuim sulfate.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

Deerslayer, I use about 20 gals/acre or about 1 Qt./acre. My Pronto is 50% Glyphosate. Also, I spray during green up when plants are young and actively growing. Looking at the pamplet that came with the Pronto, they recommend higher doses for hard to kill weeds. Last year I used the 1/4 cup/gal. ratio and had good results but I don't have alot of experience with hard to kill weeds. The 1/4cup recommendation came from Ed Spin's book. "Wildlife Food Plots". Hope this helps. Lew


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

I just called the farm store in Litchfield(Hillsdale County). This is the place I buy seed, fertilizer etc. They have generic Roundup for $62.50/2.5 gal. That's cheaper than the Pronto at Tractor Supply stores.


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

Mike, That sounds like a great price !! Be sure to check the concentration and if it is in the 41-50% range I would buy it, because that is the cheapest price I have seen. Lew


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Lew, the concentration is 41%.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

If you happen to be a QDMA member, CWC Chemical will sell you Dow Agriscience's Glyphosate product, including surfactant, in a 2.5 gallon jug, for about $50 delivered to Michigan. Best glyphosate deal I know of. They frequently advertise in Quality Whitetails.

Went through 3 jugs of the stuff last season, and I cannot tell any performance difference vs. Roundup.


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks, farmlegend. Do they deliver it to your home?


----------



## Lew (Jun 8, 2003)

Farmledgend, Thanks for the tip, I will keep watch for the ad. I use about five gallons a year and that is a very good saving s over TSC. Lew


----------



## ThumbBum (Oct 13, 2003)

LOL
I remember when I started all this years ago and somebody told me to use Roundup to kill exising vegitation before I planted. I went to the hardware store and looked at the 1qt bottles of concentrate they sell and did some quick math. I figured it would come out to something like $400 per acre, I almost keeled over. 

Im still no farmer, but Ive come a long way.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Yep, Mike, they deliver it to my office in Livonia. Like to have all my chemical, seed, Cabela's toys, etc. delivered there, so as to not arouse any questions about my spending patterns at home. :evil: 

I think their web site is www.cwc-chemical.com


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

farmlegend said:


> delivered there, so as to not arouse any questions about my spending patterns at home. :evil:
> 
> I think their web site is www.cwc[/QUOTE]
> hmmmmm - glad to see I'm not the only one :lol:
> ...


----------



## mike hartges (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks, farmlegend. After all the money my wife has spent on scrapbooking over the past year, I think I can get away with my spring spending spree. :evilsmile


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

I tried to find out about the waiting period after application last year and got a good response from a chemical expert. He told me a week to 10 day wait should be sufficient time before working the soil, but with broadcasting you can plant immediatly. It takes time for the chemical to move through the entire plant and kill it completely. The process is stopped when the plant is tilled and plowed, so you are less effective at removing all your weeds the earlier you till. Some plants are killed faster than others, but he said 7-10 days is a pretty good time frame.


----------

